# Campionato di serie B 2020-2021



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2020)

Inizia oggi ufficialmente il campionato cadetto con Monza-Spal, in programma alle 16:45 .

Partita in diretta su Dazn e su rai2.
Tra domani e domenica si completa la giornata calcistica.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Inizia oggi ufficialmente il campionato cadetto con Monza-Spal, in programma alle 16:45 .
> 
> Partita in diretta e in esclusiva su Dazn.
> Tra domani e domenica si completa la giornata calcistica.



Monza in campo col 4-3-1-2. 
Praticamente solo il barattolo e Giampaolo vanno ancora in giro col rombo e il trequartista.
La spal ha praticamente la stessa formazione o quasi dello scorso anno.


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2020)

Ma la danno su Rai 2?! what??!?


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma la danno su Rai 2?! what??!?



Hai ragione.
Correggo.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma la danno su Rai 2?! what??!?



sì la RAI ha i diritti degli anticipi di ogni giornata,di volta in volta sceglierà se mandarli su RAI2 o RAI sport

insomma AC Monza in chiaro nazionale,AC Milan ogni giovedì in streaming pirata per chi non ha DAZN


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Inizia oggi ufficialmente il campionato cadetto con Monza-Spal, in programma alle 16:45 .
> 
> Partita in diretta su Dazn e su rai2.
> Tra domani e domenica si completa la giornata calcistica.



Ho riportato la notizia perchè ieri eravamo, giustamente, tutti presi dal milan e abbiamo pure scordato che bayern e siviglia si giocavano la supercoppa europea.


----------



## Rikyg83 (25 Settembre 2020)

Temo che il Monza vinca facile il campionato, l'unica rivale papabile potrebbe essere il Lecce.
Come l'anno scorso, vetta a parte, sarà un campionato molto, molto equilibrato.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Temo che il Monza vinca facile il campionato, l'unica rivale papabile potrebbe essere il Lecce.
> Come l'anno scorso, vetta a parte, sarà un campionato molto, molto equilibrato.



Non è detto : le retrocesse hanno mantenuto il nucleo base.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2020)

Agostinelli ha detto cose sacrosante,se il primo passaggio dopo il recupero palla e in orizzontale piuttosto che in verticale dai la possibilità agli avetsari di rientrare e tutto diventa più difficile.

Il Monza sembra la fotocopia dell Milan di Giampaolo...campa cavallo


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Agostinelli ha detto cose sacrosante,se il primo passaggio dopo il recupero palla e in orizzontale piuttosto che in verticale dai la possibilità agli avetsari di rientrare e tutto diventa più difficile.
> 
> Il Monza sembra la fotocopia dell Milan di Giampaolo...campa cavallo



Beh in realtà il passaggio in ampiezza anzichè in orizzontale è sempre la migliore ipotesi rispetto a buttare la palla ma a calcio il miglior passaggio è quello in verticale.
Potremmo sintetizzare il calcio come una serie di passaggi orizzontali fin quando arriva quello buono in verticale.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh in realtà il passaggio in ampiezza anzichè in orizzontale è sempre la migliore ipotesi rispetto a buttare la palla ma a calcio il miglior passaggio è quello in verticale.
> Potremmo sintetizzare il calcio come una serie di passaggi orizzontali fin quando arriva quello buono in verticale.



Siamo quasi sempre d'accordo ma in questo caso no.

I passaggi in orizzontale in attesa dell'assaggio in verticale e esattamente il gioco statico posizionale dell possesso palla.

Lungi da noi una cosa dell genere, altrimenti saltiamo indietro ai tempi dei Montella e dei Giampaolo per l'amor di dio assolutamente no.

Siamo migliorati grazie a un attacco più diretto alla porta gli stessi giocatori che con Giampaolo erano da 4 ora sono da 7,il problema stava nel manico soprattutto nel idea di calcio che il manico aveva.


Se lo spartito e difficile e poco redditizio i giocatori ti mollano...guarda cosa e successo alla Juve con Sardi, un altro amante del gioco verticale.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Siamo quasi sempre d'accordo ma in questo caso no.
> 
> I passaggi in orizzontale in attesa dell'assaggio in verticale e esattamente il gioco statico posizionale dell possesso palla.
> 
> ...



Mi sa che non hai colto la mia sottigliezza stavolta : potremmo sintetizzare il calcio come una serie di passaggi orizzontali fin quando arriva quello buono in verticale.

E' un modo un pò 'tecnico' di descrivere il calcio.
Tutti i calciatori hanno l'obiettivo come giocata del passaggio verticale ma delle volte non trovandolo si gioca in orizzontale, si gioca in ampiezza o , addirittura, si scarica dietro.

Il campione non a caso è quello che pensa e gioca verticale.

Gli allenatori oggi stanno ostentando il gioco in orizzontale perchè la fase di non possesso è giocata ad altissimi livelli tra chiusure preventive, pressing indirizzato e chiusura delle linee di passaggio.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2020)

Si scusa non avevo capito bene.

Il miglior gioco oggi lo gioca il Bayern dove c'è un mix di gioco orizzontale e verticale, anche quando la palla viaggia al indietro( un po troppo per i miei gusti) spesso il rilancio del portiere è lungo a saltare direttamente il centrocampo e a mettere i tuoi attaccanti nel uno contro uno.

Non ricordo chi l'ha detto ma il nostro modello deve essere il Bayern sia dal punto di vista societario sia da quello di squadra.

Con organizzazione ,lungimiranza,si può vincere anche senza lo sceicco dietro


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2020)

Orsato dà il rigorino al Monza,ma lo sbaglia

Gallo in tribuna svenuto


----------



## Dany20 (25 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Orsato dà il rigorino al Monza,ma lo sbaglia
> 
> Gallo in tribuna svenuto


Come mai Orsato è stato "retrocesso" in serie B?


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Come mai Orsato è stato "retrocesso" in serie B?



Non è stato retrocesso, hanno semplicemente unito la categoria A e B facendo un'unica sezione arbitri


----------



## Goro (25 Settembre 2020)

Da quanto leggo hanno mandato l'arbitro migliore possibile che gli ha anche regalato un rigore, bello il sistema calcio, chissà come andrà la stagione per il Monza


----------



## LukeLike (25 Settembre 2020)

Ma avete visto il rigore scandaloso che han dato al Monza? Si è già capito che aria tira...


----------



## Lambro (25 Settembre 2020)

Rigore non scandaloso dai, se l'attaccante si mette davanti e il difensore entra in modo troppo deciso è sempre rigore, la posizionalità è ancora decisiva nel calcio, un difendente deve sempre usare i guanti quando entra in quel modo in area.
Il MAESTRO Marino che toglie i due migliori della Spal in un botto solo , da quel momento in poi i romagnoli son scomparsi.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Settembre 2020)

Oggi ha debuttato la Reggina con l'attacco Denis-Menez ed è subìto poesia.


----------



## Rikyg83 (27 Settembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Oggi ha debuttato la Reggina con l'attacco Denis-Menez ed è subìto poesia.



Plizzari sfortunatissimo...
Ha beccato un 5.5 per aver subito un gol stranissimo, un cross che si è infilato in rete sul palo opposto, ma a vederlo non mi sembra avesse delle grandi colpe..lo avesse preso, sarebbe stata una parata assurda.
Nel primo tempo aveva deviato molto un bene un colpo di testa di Kupisz e respinto un altro colpo di testa di Tutino, nel finale ha fatto un'uscita un po' spericolata, respingendo su Gondo.

Brescianini ha giocato titolare nell'Entella, venendo sostituito nel finale. 
Ho visto voti oscillare tra il 5.5 e il 6.5


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2020)

Terzo pareggio su tre per L'Edilnord


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2020)

*Edilnord sotto col Chievo!

Daje*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Edilnord sotto col Chievo!
> 
> Daje*



Brocchi dura poco in B.
Fa il fenomeno in C con una squadra nettamente superiore ma già in B è inadeguato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Ottobre 2020)

Brocchi come allenatore è garanzia di fallimento


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Edilnord sotto col Chievo!
> 
> Daje*



spiace. 

hanno comprato un fottio di gente, ma nessuno davvero forte. 
per ora un gran bel flop questo monza.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Il top sarebbe la retrocessione in C del Monza


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2020)

Quando edilnord perde è sempre un gran giorno perché io , a differenza di altri, ho un solo amore e non fa né giri immensi né consuma pasti da giannino.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Ottobre 2020)

qualcuno ha ancora dubbi sulla "scarsità" di Brocchi? sul fatto che è stato il nostro peggior allenatore di sempre?

tra l'altro non ricordo di aver mai visto unanimità di giudizio nel forum come ai tempi di brocchi...persino ai tempi in cui tutti odiavamo galliani e berlusconi c'era qualche timida difesa (tipo il mitico ivan lancini)...ma brocchi era riuscito ad unirci..


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> qualcuno ha ancora dubbi sulla "scarsità" di Brocchi? sul fatto che è stato il nostro peggior allenatore di sempre?
> 
> tra l'altro non ricordo di aver mai visto unanimità di giudizio nel forum come ai tempi di brocchi...persino ai tempi in cui tutti odiavamo galliani e berlusconi c'era qualche timida difesa (tipo il mitico ivan lancini)...ma brocchi era riuscito ad unirci..



L'unico allenatore della storia del Milan che in conferenza stampa ci teneva sempre a rassicurare tutti sulla sua sanità mentale, sintomo che effettivamente pure lui avvertiva che c'erano dubbi in proposito


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Intanto 27 positivi nella Reggiana, 21 calciatori e 6 dello staff.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Grazie a ben due rigori il Monza ottiene la prima vittoria del campionato


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grazie a ben due rigori il Monza ottiene la prima vittoria del campionato



Peccato


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grazie a ben due rigori il Monza ottiene la prima vittoria del campionato



Il primo estremamente dubbio


----------



## __king george__ (31 Ottobre 2020)

io vorrei capire una cosa: come mai Berlusconi che è sempre stato ironico,duro,a volte anche al limite della derisione,con tutti gli allenatori...che bastava poco per passare dalla luna di miele alla freddezza totale...con Brocchi ha invece questo rapporto di difesa a oltranza...quasi morbosa

lo ricordo anche ai tempi che era da noi...mah mistero


----------



## Albijol (31 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io vorrei capire una cosa: come mai Berlusconi che è sempre stato ironico,duro,a volte anche al limite della derisione,con tutti gli allenatori...che bastava poco per passare dalla luna di miele alla freddezza totale...con Brocchi ha invece questo rapporto di difesa a oltranza...quasi morbosa
> 
> lo ricordo anche ai tempi che era da noi...mah mistero



infatti sospettosissimo


----------



## Lambro (31 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io vorrei capire una cosa: come mai Berlusconi che è sempre stato ironico,duro,a volte anche al limite della derisione,con tutti gli allenatori...che bastava poco per passare dalla luna di miele alla freddezza totale...con Brocchi ha invece questo rapporto di difesa a oltranza...quasi morbosa
> 
> lo ricordo anche ai tempi che era da noi...mah mistero



Sotto c'è qualcosa sicuramente.
"L'uomo d'altri tempi, un signore" come ho letto prima in un altro thread battezzare il berlusca (mai mi sarei immaginato di leggere na roba del genere) avrà un giro di megnotte o qualche segreto che il brocchi deve aver visto o scoperto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io vorrei capire una cosa: come mai Berlusconi che è sempre stato ironico,duro,a volte anche al limite della derisione,con tutti gli allenatori...che bastava poco per passare dalla luna di miele alla freddezza totale...con Brocchi ha invece questo rapporto di difesa a oltranza...quasi morbosa
> 
> lo ricordo anche ai tempi che era da noi...mah mistero



Gli ricorda se stesso, sono bassi uguali e stempiati


----------



## __king george__ (31 Ottobre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Gli ricorda se stesso, sono bassi uguali e stempiati



peraltro mi sembra che anche a Brocchi i capelli siano aumentati di recente..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> peraltro mi sembra che anche a Brocchi i capelli siano aumentati di recente..


----------



## Goro (31 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io vorrei capire una cosa: come mai Berlusconi che è sempre stato ironico,duro,a volte anche al limite della derisione,con tutti gli allenatori...che bastava poco per passare dalla luna di miele alla freddezza totale...con Brocchi ha invece questo rapporto di difesa a oltranza...quasi morbosa
> 
> lo ricordo anche ai tempi che era da noi...mah mistero



Perchè Brocchi obbedisce senza fiatare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Ce l'ha fatta Brocchi a vincere una partita, anche se ci sono voluti 2 rigorelli per vincere.
Per me il Monza sarà la Roma della Serie B, cercheranno in ogni modo di portarla avanti a suon di rigori ogni settimana proprio come i servi dei gobbi.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Dicembre 2020)

oggi pareggino del Monza

ma secondo voi ci vanno in A? secondo me no..anche se non so bene il regolamento dei play off com'è


----------



## mandraghe (6 Dicembre 2020)

Reggiana Monza 3-0. 

Mi sa che Brocchi non mangia il panettone.


----------



## Lambro (6 Dicembre 2020)

3 pere e a casa, grande Regia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Dicembre 2020)

Pensare di vincere il campionato di B in ciabatte è da incompetenti totali. Pulvirenti arrivò a comprarsi le partite ahahahha. Galliani sta facendo veramente un disastro immondo


----------



## hiei87 (6 Dicembre 2020)

Brocchi penso sia il più grande miracolato della storia del calcio


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Dicembre 2020)

Tranquilli adesso sistema le cose Balotelli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2020)

han perso con le teste quadre, assurdo ahahahahaha


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Dicembre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> oggi pareggino del Monza
> 
> ma secondo voi ci vanno in A? secondo me no..anche se non so bene il regolamento dei play off com'è



Per me non vanno nemmeno ai playoff. 

Li ho visti giocare in tre occasioni, sono una squadra piatta, senza sussulti, offensivamente sterile: arrivano proprio poco in area avversaria. Sembrava una squadra per lo meno solida in difesa, ma dopo la debacle di oggi...


----------



## Andris (15 Dicembre 2020)

5-0 del Monza stasera,dopo aver vinto 2-0 a Venezia settimana scorsa

doppietta di Boateng

Galliani sghignazzante

di nuovo in griglia playoff nel mischione in pochi punti.


----------



## Tobi (16 Dicembre 2020)

Dobbiamo fare punti quando gli altri li perdono contro le squadrette. Abbiamo già buttato 4 tra parma e verona, mentre con Roma e Napoli è un buon bottino aver fatto 4 punti, nonstante meritassimo 6. Vincere a tutti i costi oggi, perche il prossimo ciclo vede: Sassuolo Lazio e Juve


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> 5-0 del Monza stasera,dopo aver vinto 2-0 a Venezia settimana scorsa
> 
> doppietta di Boateng
> 
> ...



È a 4 punti dalla promozione diretta, ma più che una squadra sono una raccolta di figurine, non ce li vedo proprio in serie A.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Dicembre 2020)

Quest'anno comunque la B è un piattume unico
A parte il Monza che sta giocando con l'album panini come sempre fa Galliani e le "nobili" retrocesse con le solite squadre mediocri consolidate che in B dominano, il resto è fuffa totale.
Ci sono quei 3 "bomber" soliti che in serie A farebbero le classiche 20 presenze e 2-3 gol (Forte, Coda, Mancuso), Mazzocchi che a 22 anni è l'unico un minimo interessante ma molto probabilmente farà la solita carriera tra B e A se gli va bene.
Poi quelli che tirano la baracca alla fine sono sempre le vecchie cariatidi di serie A finite a svernare sopra i 35 anni.

Gente come Bocchetti, Missiroli, Cionek, Valdifiori, Paletta, Ciofani, Rossettini, Meggiorini, Giaccherini (!), Rigoni...
Per non parlare dei decrepiti Molinaro, Floccari, Iori o addirittura Denis e Pomini!!! 

Che tristezza...


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Dicembre 2020)

Ha già segnato Bidonelli lol


----------



## Swaitak (30 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ha già segnato Bidonelli lol



non guarderò sportmediaset per un mese allora


----------



## Zenos (30 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ha già segnato Bidonelli lol



In serie B diventa Capocannoniere


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2020)

Vedremo come finirà. 

La Salernitana di Lotito (che per l'occasione ha viaggiato con il "pericolante" aereo della Lazio) è prima in classifica. Vincesse oggi, il Monza si lancererebbe ai piani altissimi. Temo davvero che l'anno prossimo dovremo sorbirci il derby con l'EdilNord


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vedremo come finirà.
> 
> La Salernitana di Lotito (che per l'occasione ha viaggiato con il "pericolante" aereo della Lazio) è prima in classifica. Vincesse oggi, il Monza si lancererebbe ai piani altissimi. Temo davvero che l'anno prossimo dovremo sorbirci il derby con l'EdilNord



È scritto, sono anni che lo diciamo qui. E speriamo di non perdere.


----------



## Zenos (30 Dicembre 2020)

Mamma che ha fatto Boateng


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Dicembre 2020)

Monza-Salernitana 2-0

Alla prossima hanno il Lecce che è insieme alla Spal la squadra più forte. Se vincono pure quella, direi che si lanciano parecchio


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2020)

interessante questo difensore Carlos Augusto che Galliani ha preso dal Brasile
21 anni


----------



## __king george__ (30 Dicembre 2020)

hanno vinto con la capolista...sono credo alla terza vittoria consecutiva

si credo che la prox stagione li troveremo in A davvero


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2021)

un eccellente 0-2 casalingo dal Pisa

rigore sbagliato da Boateng e Balotelli in campo

meglio di così non si può


la Salernitana ormai si è capito non voglia salire,forza Chievo per scarzarli dal secondo posto


----------



## Andris (20 Marzo 2021)

Monza - Venezia 1-4

scontro playoff con devastante sconfitta dell'AC Monza, superato dal Lecce per la promozione diretta


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2021)

il monza ha vinto a salerno..e pure con doppietta di Balotelli

ma come funzionano i play off? dalla terza alla ottava ok..ma sono 6 squadre quindi? come arrivano a quattro? la 8 vs la 5 e la 7 vs la 6? e poi semifinali?


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Maggio 2021)

Infrasettimanale c'è lo scontro diretto monza lecce, se vince quella il monza può ancora puntare alla serie A diretta (nonostante l'ultimo periodo imbarazzante)


----------



## atomiko (1 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2325847 ha scritto:


> il monza ha vinto a salerno..e pure con doppietta di Balotelli
> 
> ma come funzionano i play off? dalla terza alla ottava ok..ma sono 6 squadre quindi? come arrivano a quattro? la 8 vs la 5 e la 7 vs la 6? e poi semifinali?



5-8 e 6-7 partita secca in caso di parità al 90' passa la squadra meglio classificata
le vincenti fanno le semifinali contro la 3 e la 4 con partite di andata e ritorno, anche li se al termine delle 2 sfide la somma di gol è uguale ( i gol in trasferta non valgono doppio) passa la squadra meglio classificata, stessa cosa per la finale.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2021)

atomiko;2325904 ha scritto:


> 5-8 e 6-7 partita secca in caso di parità al 90' passa la squadra meglio classificata
> le vincenti fanno le semifinali contro la 3 e la 4 con partite di andata e ritorno, anche li se al termine delle 2 sfide la somma di gol è uguale ( i gol in trasferta non valgono doppio) passa la squadra meglio classificata, stessa cosa per la finale.



grazie molto esasutivo! 

mah..non lo so mica se ce la fa davvero il monza


----------



## Milo (4 Maggio 2021)

Empoli che vince 4-0 e torna in serie a.

Sono molto contento, abito a 8km da Empoli e diciamo sono un simpatizzante


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2021)

Ma se la Salernitana sale in A che succede?
Va bene che siamo in Italia, ma sarebbe uno schifo non indifferente.


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Maggio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2328196 ha scritto:


> Ma se la Salernitana sale in A che succede?
> Va bene che siamo in Italia, ma sarebbe uno schifo non indifferente.



Qualche tempo fa Lotito disse una cosa tipo che le norme si possono anche cambiare, qualche inciucio e si farà finta di nulla.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2021)

Andrea89;2328212 ha scritto:


> Qualche tempo fa Lotito disse una cosa tipo che le norme si possono anche cambiare, qualche inciucio e si farà finta di nulla.



Quindi la Lazio parte già con 6 punti per l'anno prossimo, bene così.


----------



## darden (4 Maggio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2328196 ha scritto:


> Ma se la Salernitana sale in A che succede?
> Va bene che siamo in Italia, ma sarebbe uno schifo non indifferente.



Io da quando ho 13 anni, essendo nato in quelle zone, ho sempre seguito con passione la Salernitana (non avvicinabile all'amore per il Milan). Il tifoso vero è sempre andato contro la Multiproprietà e l'essere diventato praticamente una Lazio U23, purtroppo come per le altre società il tifoso vero conta zero e molti seguono Lotito e Mezzaroma..

Tempo fa si leggeva di un accordo Lotito/ Della valle ed in caso spero sia così.. ma temo che ci sarà il solito schifo italiano che paradossalmente non prevede neanche dei cambi di regole, mi spiego l'articolo 16 bis dice che:
- per sciogliere il nodo della multiproprietà la società ha 30 giorni di tempo dall'ammissione al campionato pena esclusione. Qualora il nodo non venga sciolto per temi non riconducibili alla proprietà stessa le sanzioni non sono applicabili.

Da qui esce fuori che se lotito mette in vendita la salernitana ma nessuno se la compra le sanzioni non sono applicabili.. ed è uno schifo


----------



## __king george__ (7 Maggio 2021)

il Monza si è svegliato...tardi però per evitare i playoff probabilmente

perdeva con tutte le ultime e di colpo ha iniziato a vincere con le prime (salernitana,lecce)

anche io mi accodo al discorso della salernitana..che prevede il regolamento? perchè sennò si rischia (per non dire che è sicuro) che ci siano 2 partite falsate già di base..


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2021)

contemporaneamente goal di rigore della Salernitana e goal del Brescia a Monza 

Ac Monza in dieci per doppio giallo a Bellusci in dieci minuti a inizio ripresa


sto facendo un tifo da stadio


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2021)

andris;2332395 ha scritto:


> contemporaneamente goal di rigore della salernitana e goal del brescia a monza
> 
> ac monza in dieci per doppio giallo a bellusci in dieci minuti a inizio ripresa
> 
> ...



godo


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2021)

0-2 Salernitana !!!


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2021)

0-2 brescia al brianteo !!!


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2021)

il monza non farà disputare i playoff alla spal che vince ma non serve a nulla


0-3 Salernitana !!!


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2021)

i soliti 15 minuti per balotelli
brocchi disperato butta tutti dentro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Un sentito ringraziamento a Pippo Inzaghi e al suo Brescia che hanno infilato due pere alla Ternana. Forza Grifo sempre!


----------

